# My new Epiphone Gothic Les Paul Studio 7-string! (pics)



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok...I spent the whole day looking for my camera. I had planned to make a picstory, but I just couldn't find it.  

Anyway, I found it now & without further ado, here's the Epiphone Gothic LP7. I had played on it for nearly 6 hours today, so the guitar is a bit dirty. Here's some quick shots. 

p.s. *Anyone know how to clean matte black guitars?*
BUY ONE HERE!





Part 1 of 2.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

Part 2 of 2.


----------



## tehk (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## Elysian (Jun 23, 2006)

looks ok, but the important part is, how does it sound, and how does it play?


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

Elysian said:


> looks ok, but the important part is, how does it sound, and how does it play?



Oh yeah, here's my review from a few hours ago.


*The first impressions review...*

I've played it for a good 2 hours now. Man, this thing is fucking sweet! I took it out of the box, tuned it up and began to jam with my Behringer GMX212 practice amp. My main Rocktron/BBE/G-Flex rig is down in my basement, but I'll bring it up in a while to give it a go.

As for now, the LP7 has totally exceeded my expectations. The finish is flawless & beautiful as well. The neck is much slimmer compared to the 2000-2001 LP7s. I would compare the neck profile to a Schecter or ESP. It's still has some beef to it, but it's STILL very comfortable. The action was a bit high for my liking. I lowered the bridge a bit & BAM! There's some pretty low action right there! The frets are medium sized & I plan to take the guitar to my tech's house so he can give the frets a good once over. The thing I was most surprised with is the pickups. They actually sound really good! The bridge pup has plenty of low end for chunky chords & plenty of bite when pinging out harmonics. The neck pup just sings. It's got that classic neck sound that only LPs can give. It's a very vocal & "buttery" pup. I'm really surprised at the overall clarity. And by the way, the guitar does come with a black pickguard as well (unlike the picture shown on the Music123 website). 

If you have any more questions, fire away. 

As much gear as I've owned, it's hard to impress me. Today, I got that same kind of excitement as I did when I received my S7420. As for first impressions, I'm very excited & feel I totally got my money's worth and more. For $299, this guitar is an absolute steal at even 4 times the price. No bullshit.

As of now...8 out of 10.

*UPDATE - Part II*:
*I'm really loving this thing. I having a very hard time putting it down. The tones are just beautiful. It's the sort of tones that when coupled with a great playing guitar, you just can't seem to put it down. I'm feeling totally inspired musically when I pick this sucker up.*


----------



## Shawn (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice review and cool pics.  Congrats!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 23, 2006)

That thing looks pretty sick shannon! \m/

Needs to ditch the pickguard, imo.


----------



## Mind Riot (Jun 23, 2006)

I gotta be honest...



































That thing is totally hot.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 23, 2006)

I like the addition of "BUY ONE HERE," lol.

How thick is it? Kinda hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## David (Jun 23, 2006)

you gear whore.


----------



## DangerousTacos (Jun 23, 2006)

Is it falt top, or arch? I can't tell, but it kinda looks flaaatttish to me.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I like the addition of "BUY ONE HERE," lol.


Yeah, might as well tell folks where to get them. I'm thinking about buying a 2nd one already. Music123 knocked this one out of the park. Home run all the way.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 23, 2006)

Played it earlier today. It plays and sounds really damn good. Well worth the $299.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

DangerousTacos said:


> Is it falt top, or arch? I can't tell, but it kinda looks flaaatttish to me.


Is it a standard LP arched top. 

The matte finish is dark as hell & pretty hard to photograph.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks nice. That thing is begging for some Duncans. DSonic would look cool in there too.


----------



## Michael (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks damn cool.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Looks nice. That thing is begging for some Duncans. DSonic would look cool in there too.


Yeah, I'm sure some new pups would be fun. However, I think I'm gonna explore the stock pups for a while. They REALLY are great sounding (see my review). I'm very surprised. I definately come from the "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" way of thinking. I'm also curious to hear what it sounds like on my live rig. 

I may do something diabolical this Saturday at my show. My S7420 may stay in its case and the LP7 will get some stage time.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2006)

What scale length is it? 24.75?


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 23, 2006)

Not to rain on your parade, but I wouldn't be so sure about the pickups until you play it through a real rig, such as what you use live.


----------



## David (Jun 23, 2006)

I just noticed the $300 price tag... damn... that's cheap.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Not ot rain on your parade, but I wouldn't be so sure about the pickups until you play it through a real rig, such as what you use live.


That's why I'm busting out my live rig tomorrow!


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice. Good luck man. I'm really tempted to buy one of these, but if you say it's like an ESP/Schecter neck....


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

^ I'm just glad it's not that gigantic neck that the original LP7s had. But hey, it _is_ a Les Paul after all. I wasn't expecting a Wizard II neck.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> What scale length is it? 24.75?


Yep. I think the guitar came with a set of 9s. Too small and flappy. I replaced it with a set of 10s and the tension is just about perfect for me.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 23, 2006)

That should put an end to the "24.75 can't work for 7-strings" myth some dopes buy into. Rock on!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2006)

24.75" scale can work fine.. i'd imagine myself using a lot bigger strings.. lol


----------



## Mind Riot (Jun 23, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> That should put an end to the "24.75 can't work for 7-strings" myth some dopes buy into. Rock on!




I thought I already debunked that one in my "Rethinking our perceptions of what works" thread.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

Any scale can work. With 10-56 on there, I was able to tune the Low B down to F# and it maintained rather well.

By the way, this guitar is fucking heavy! I'm guessing 10 lbs at least.


----------



## nyck (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 23, 2006)

Mind Riot said:


> I thought I already debunked that one in my "Rethinking our perceptions of what works" thread.



Well this isn't a contest man  That was a good thread though.


----------



## Mind Riot (Jun 23, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Well this isn't a contest man  That was a good thread though.



I'm just funnin' with ya, ya big lug. 

Although, to give credit where it's due I believe Darren has been using a 24 3/4" scale seven for quite a while now.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

^ Yes he has....and that's why I think he's GASing for one of these guitars badly! 

BUY ONE, DARREN! DO IT! DO IT!!!!!! YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT! ...but no pressure.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 23, 2006)

Shannon give us some Metal pics of you jamming on it, just like you did with the hello kitty fanned frets 7 string. 

By The Way, your welcome since I showed this to everyone j/k.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 23, 2006)

Fanned fret hello kitty seven string?!


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## Michael (Jun 23, 2006)

, now that's metal!


----------



## Naren (Jun 23, 2006)

There was a Doraemon guitar in a store I went to (for like 80,000 yen) and I wanted it so bad because it looked 100x more ridiculous than the Hello Kittie guitar. It would be so hilarious to play some really heavy music with crazy vocals while playing a doraemon guitar. 

Edit: I found a pic of it on the net. Looks exactly like this.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 23, 2006)

it's even more funny seeing that it's made by ESP LMAO


----------



## bostjan (Jun 23, 2006)

What is up with that neck pickup or whatever that is? 

You're 100% correct, that thing is crying out for some sort of drop-a tuning with .013" strings piped through an ultra high-gain amp.


----------



## Naren (Jun 23, 2006)

bostjan said:


> What is up with that neck pickup or whatever that is?
> 
> You're 100% correct, that thing is crying out for some sort of drop-a tuning with .013" strings piped through an ultra high-gain amp.



I think it's got like a mini built in amp. Obviously you don't have to use it, but they made it portable for parties. So, as far as I understand it, the "neck pickup" is not a neck pickup but a speaker.

I don't know who the hell would play 80,000 yen for a Doraemon guitar. Even the biggest Doraemon fan who happens to be a serious guitarist probably wouldn't buy that.

Yeah, I want to switch out the pick for something more brutal, tune the thing down to BEADGB or AEADGB or ADGCDF and put it into some kind of rectifier or whatever. high-gain amp and make it sound evil. I'd want to borrow that for my band's music video. Ha ha.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 23, 2006)

That's nice Shannon. Do music123 ship intertnationally?


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.music123.com/customerservice/CustomerServicePage_intershipping.aspx


----------



## Project2501 (Jun 23, 2006)

I just found this very guitar at MUSIC123 and was wondering about it. I have been trying to decide on a 7 to get. I have been torn because I really liked the Epi Les Paul Custom I tried out the other day. I have been playing for many many years and I have grown tired of my Ibanez. I have had a few of them and they are nice guitars, but I am kinda of tired of the thin necks. I tried that Epi Custom out and was really surprised by how well it resonated and felt in my hands... so after much rambling ... a question

How good does this one resonate? Does it have that creamy Les Paul tone?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 23, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> http://www.music123.com/customerservice/CustomerServicePage_intershipping.aspx


 
Didn't think of that! Doh!  

I've e-mailed them for a shipping quote...


----------



## darren (Jun 23, 2006)

It kinda sucks that it came with a pickguard... i prefer Les Pauls without them. Removing it leaves an unsightly hole by the end of the fretboard and on the guitar's edge. Ah, well... it's not like it's a $1500+ Les Paul!


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 23, 2006)

UPS charges around $350 for shipping compared to $80-100 for USPS. Not worth it. Come on it _is _an Epiphone, the shipping charges equal the guitars total value alone.


----------



## darren (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd totally be buying one of these if i didn't already have a "Les Paul" type of guitar in my arsenal. I have an unwritten rule of "no duplicates" which helps keep things (somewhat) in check.

And i just have to keep telling myself that.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 23, 2006)

it's not a duplicate unless its the same color and same specs. I wish I could have various different guitars but I wouldnt mind have the LP7 and the LP7 gothic.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 23, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> UPS charges around $350 for shipping compared to $80-100 for USPS. Not worth it. Come on it _is _an Epiphone, the shipping charges equal the guitars total value alone.


 
So $650ish then? Well I'd still be interested if it was that much to ship, it's only £350.


----------



## Mark 7 (Jun 23, 2006)

Geez that's nice Shannon. Nice score! 

What pups are in those? Just stock Epi pups? Any known specs on them?


----------



## AVH (Jun 23, 2006)

Shannnon, that's a sweet axe bro!  Jsut keep an eye on those frets and T-rod, I've had _a lot_ of epi's on my bench for horrid leveling and wonky, already maxed-out or even stuck T-rods. Hope you got a good one, as ive also seen some gems....
That flat black finish totally is  And yeah, if the Pups already sound good to you - great! So be it. Oh do show off the subtle curves of that carved top and lose the pickguard. Just do a little quick dab of a black sharpie on the screw holes to help disguise them a bit. I also always thought the triangular P-guard on LP's looked odd for a guitar with such rounded design lines.
Great score.


----------



## darren (Jun 23, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> it's not a duplicate unless its the same color and same specs.


Well, not for me. A "duplicate" is a guitar that pretty much as the same (or similar) design, construction, sound and/or purpose.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 23, 2006)

Now that's the kind of painted neck I wouldn't mind playing







Is that a Gundam Zaku ll axe above it?


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Jun 23, 2006)

shannon, it would be cool to hear some clips of your new lp7!  
if you have some time of course.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 23, 2006)

Dude naren, you know you want the earth federation battle rifle gun instead, doraemon doesn't hold anything against that. It even has gun sounds 

@Mastadon: http://espguitars.co.jp/gundam/index.html


----------



## Naren (Jun 23, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Dude naren, you know you want the earth federation battle rifle gun instead, doraemon doesn't hold anything against that. It even has gun sounds
> 
> @Mastadon: http://espguitars.co.jp/gundam/index.html



 They look so cheap (especially the bottom one).

I think ESP makes all the silly guitars in Japan.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 23, 2006)

I want that rifle.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 23, 2006)

Naren said:


> They look so cheap (especially the bottom one).
> 
> I think ESP makes all the silly guitars in Japan.


I think you can extend the "in Japan" to "period," lol. Their "Batman" guitar is sweet looking, though, and the silver Laputa guitar behind the battle axe one in that pic are sick though.


----------



## noodles (Jun 23, 2006)

Dammit, I'm GASing for one of these bad! Unfortunately, I'm moving at the end of July, and have to set aside the money for the security deposit and moving expenses. I hope they're still available in September.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 23, 2006)

noodles said:


> Dammit, I'm GASing for one of these bad! Unfortunately, I'm moving at the end of July, and have to set aside the money for the security deposit and moving expenses. I hope they're still available in September.





I'm sure they'll still have the purple one left, although the rifle may sell out quickly.


----------



## Mark 7 (Jun 23, 2006)

noodles said:


> Dammit, I'm GASing for one of these bad! Unfortunately, I'm moving at the end of July, and have to set aside the money for the security deposit and moving expenses. I hope they're still available in September.



That's right around the time Shannon will unload his


----------



## noodles (Jun 23, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm sure they'll still have the purple one left, although the rifle may sell out quickly.



The LP7, not the gun. 



Mark 7 said:


> That's right around the time Shannon will unload his



That's what I'm counting on.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow, if anything I want to get some of those picks and those gig bags.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

Mark 7 said:


> Geez that's nice Shannon. Nice score!
> 
> What pups are in those? Just stock Epi pups? Any known specs on them?


So far, everything is stock. I just got it yesterday. I have no idea what the specs are. I just know they sound great.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

Dendroaspis said:


> Shannnon, that's a sweet axe bro!  Jsut keep an eye on those frets and T-rod, I've had _a lot_ of epi's on my bench for horrid leveling and wonky, already maxed-out or even stuck T-rods. Hope you got a good one, as ive also seen some gems....
> 
> Great score.


I did notice a low fret on the 18th position. When I do a wild bend, it does fret out, but that's to be expected on a cheaper axe. However, I will be running this over to my tech's house to do a fret level & crown. Should be aces after that.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

noodles said:


> That's what I'm counting on.


I'll sell it to you know for double the price.


----------



## Mark 7 (Jun 23, 2006)

Jesus Shannon those tits are killing me - especially when you multiple-post. 

Is she (they), um known?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 23, 2006)

For some reason you getting this axe makes me want a huge-ass Randall cab really badly now.


----------



## Shredrrr (Jun 23, 2006)

That guitar is just plain sexy. I think i'm gonna wind up buying another guitar and not an amp which I desperately need.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice. I used to watch Dorimon all the time when I lived in Japan.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2006)

Doraemon is great... lol.

Whats up withe the neck pickup? I've seen a lot of Japanese ESP's with that.. Is it some kind of microphonic pickup or something?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2006)

Mark 7 said:


> Is she (they), um known?



I want to guess Yoko Matsugane...


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Doraemon is great... lol.
> 
> Whats up withe the neck pickup? I've seen a lot of Japanese ESP's with that.. Is it some kind of microphonic pickup or something?


Given the grill-like marks, it could be a speaker.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 23, 2006)

how did this thread turn into an anime goober fest?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 23, 2006)

It's the mini-speaker...they put them on their cheap-ass guitars and mini-guitars.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Given the grill-like marks, it could be a speaker.



i'm PRETTY sure its not a speaker... i remember reading it was soem kind of pickup, but i cant recall..



DEJ- Maybe, huh. i cant recall. oh well ;p


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 23, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> how did this thread turn into an anime goober fest?


Anime kicks ass, that's why.

@Metalken: I know it's a speaker, lol.




= &#23567;&#22411;&#12473;&#12500;&#12540;&#12459;&#12540;"Speak up"&#12434;&#25645;&#36617;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;

Doraemon guitar link: http://www.espguitars.co.jp/doraemon/


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> how did this thread turn into an anime goober fest?



Because i'm a sad enough person to recognize the titties in shannon's avatar.

DEJ- 
&#12473;&#12500;&#12540;&#12459;&#12540;
SU-PIII-KAA!
Oh well, i concede. you're right. lol


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 23, 2006)

...


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

Get back to talking about how cool my guitar is!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 23, 2006)

It's pretty freaking awesome, but can we get a daylight shot?


----------



## Mark 7 (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh, yeah right uh c(o o)l guitar there - it's tits! It r(o o)ls

That's a Japanese girl? Holy shit what'd she eat as a kid?

Anyh(o o) - seriously is the back of the neck matte finished or gloss?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 23, 2006)

Obviously instead of graduating from breast milk to solids she just went straight to eating breasts....


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 23, 2006)

I hate the pickups on my RG1527


----------



## Mark 7 (Jun 23, 2006)

C'mon Nick - stay on topic


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 23, 2006)

Mark 7 said:


> C'mon Nick - stay on topic



Oh yeah. Hooray for the Epiphone LP.


----------



## Naren (Jun 24, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Because i'm a sad enough person to recognize the titties in shannon's avatar.
> 
> DEJ-
> &#12473;&#12500;&#12540;&#12459;&#12540;
> ...



If you would have read my post on page 4, you would have known it was a speaker. I introduced it, saying it was a speaker, yo. 



Mark 7 said:


> That's a Japanese girl? Holy shit what'd she eat as a kid?



Yes, that's a Japanese girl. Very Japanese looking tits there - if you've ever seen Japanese models, Japanese idols, or Japanese porno before, you'd know what I mean. There are these magazines that oftentimes have 15 year old Japanese girls with huuuge breasts. Asians just, in general, have smaller chests than caucassians. It's not something you can apply to an entire skin color or region. The first Japanese girl I dated had a pretty big chest, but the girl I'm dating now doesn't have very big breasts (hey, I'm not complaining).

As a kid, I assume she ate: rice, tonkatsu, miso soup, fish, other seafood (including seaweed), takoyaki, curried rice, and other foods that every single Japanese kid eats.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 24, 2006)

That Epiphone Gothic LP7 looks pretty sweet!

Since it's matte black, I'd imagine it'd be pretty easy to pop the pickguard off, toothpick the screwholes and touch up the bumps.

I will not be buying any Epiphone LP7's, but that does look cool and I do want one. 

That's weird, it double posted the same post but it automerged this time.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Naren said:


> As a kid, I assume she ate: rice, tonkatsu, miso soup, fish, other seafood (including seaweed), takoyaki, curried rice, and other foods that every single Japanese kid eats.


 You crack me up, dude.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 24, 2006)

Naren said:


> If you would have read my post on page 4, you would have known it was a speaker. I introduced it, saying it was a speaker, yo.




Yo, G, i's aint be seeyin that sheeyit!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 24, 2006)

HA ha ha!


----------



## Naren (Jun 24, 2006)

Sweet looking, guitar, by the way, Shannon. Epiphone's stock pickups aren't great, but they aren't nearly as bad as people make them out to be. I think they're much better than Ibanez' stock pickups (and I'm not talking about the Dimarzio's they put in some of their higher level guitars). I didn't change the pickups in my Epiphone for the first 3-4 years I owned it, but, on the other hand, I did chang the pickups in my Ibanez after 1-2 months after owning it (I thought the stock pickups were waaaay too muddy for my taste and didn't have enough soul or enough gain).



Metal Ken said:


> Yo, G, i's aint be seeyin that sheeyit!



Waaall, dogg, may'e i' you took ya mutha fuckin' eyes offa Shannon's avatar for one secon' 'n' read the damn info'mation, you wouldn't have that pro'lem. Shiiiiit.

'Sall goood.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 24, 2006)

geesuz, foo. I is aint can be helpin' starin at themz bigass wobbly tit-tays.


----------



## Naren (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeh, I hears ya. I can't help but stares at em m'self.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 24, 2006)

Clearly, I need to change the avatar.


----------



## Naren (Jun 24, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Clearly, I need to change the avatar.



Not saying whether you should or not (since I find your avatar distracting, hypnotizing, and sexay), but I chuckled when I read when I got to your post at the end of the thread (considering the avatar you have, doubt you posted that with your current avatar): http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=2473


----------



## DangerousTacos (Jun 24, 2006)

Naren said:


> Not saying whether you should or not (since I find your avatar distracting, hypnotizing, and sexay), but I chuckled when I read when I got to your post at the end of the thread (considering the avatar you have, doubt you posted that with your current avatar): http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=2473



Woah, pwnd.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 24, 2006)

Now, Gibson should make one of those so I could get one with an ebony fretboard!!

But yeah, nice looking axe man, congrats! Oh, and nice tits too  

And welcome to the gothic family  My Gibson SG Gothic w. EMG 81 and 85


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 24, 2006)

Arrgh, denied! Music123 can't export them as Gibson won't allow it. Damn. Time to think hard as to how much I really want it (ie do I want it, or is it just a coolness thing), then maybe bug someone to forward it on like Steve did with Scott's acoustic.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 24, 2006)

Leave it to gibson to be homorific.

I agree with naren, Ibanez has the worst stock pups, but BC Rich's are pretty bad too.


----------



## Project2501 (Jun 24, 2006)

Eh.......


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 24, 2006)

Project2501 said:


> Eh.......


? tongue caught?


----------



## Shredrrr (Jun 24, 2006)

if u change you avatar make it that guitar because its pretty close in terms of over all sexiness


----------



## Tombinator (Jun 25, 2006)

I received mine this last Friday. Yep, Shannon is right, this puppy is heavy. Not only in weight, but also in tone and overall EQ clarity. I ran this through my Line 6 HD II/Cab and Crate Tube Driver 70 practice amp (with a Boss Metal Zone and CS3). The stock pups sound better than any of those Washburn, Dean, or low to mid grade Ibanez I've owned, or tried.


----------



## okta (Jun 25, 2006)

wow!  
should i now sell my lp7 to buy this gothic series!? 

it's be great if you can post up some recordings with it!


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 25, 2006)

Someone please put up a little rough soundclip of one of these things.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 25, 2006)

I have no idea how to record, so I wouldn't expect anything. 

However, I did debut the LP7 at my show last night & the fucker performed magnanymously! I love that word.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 25, 2006)

Awesome buy man!
It's just crazy that a guitar that is so affordable can play and sound so good.
I'd like one but fear they won't reach the UK.



Shannon said:


> p.s. *Anyone know how to clean matte black guitars?*


Those 'Scotchbrite' cleaning cloths are supposed to be the shiz' for cleaning matte finishes apparently.
Rich has a page about them here;
http://www.ibanezrules.com/tech/setup/clean_matte.htm


----------



## noodles (Jun 25, 2006)

Shannon said:


> However, I did debut the LP7 at my show last night & the fucker performed magnanymously! I love that word.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 25, 2006)

JTM45, Thanks for the tip. 

Noodles, I will definately post them when I get them.


----------



## noodles (Jun 25, 2006)

Shannon said:


> ^ Thanks for the tip.



Not a problem, sweet cheeks.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 25, 2006)

noodles said:


> Not a problem, sweet cheeks.



That was for JTM45.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 25, 2006)

Not a problem,sweet cheeks


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 25, 2006)

ooooh live pices of the big one in action! nice


----------



## noodles (Jun 25, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Not a problem,sweet cheeks



Back off, redcoat, he's my sweet cheeks.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 26, 2006)

noodles said:


> redcoat!


----------



## noodles (Jun 26, 2006)

jtm45 said:


>


----------



## Mark 7 (Jun 26, 2006)

Naren said:


> Yes, that's a Japanese girl. Very Japanese looking tits there - if you've ever seen Japanese models, Japanese idols, or Japanese porno before, you'd know what I mean. There are these magazines that oftentimes have 15 year old Japanese girls with huuuge breasts. Asians just, in general, have smaller chests than caucassians. It's not something you can apply to an entire skin color or region. The first Japanese girl I dated had a pretty big chest, but the girl I'm dating now doesn't have very big breasts (hey, I'm not complaining).
> 
> As a kid, I assume she ate: rice, tonkatsu, miso soup, fish, other seafood (including seaweed), takoyaki, curried rice, and other foods that every single Japanese kid eats.



Didn't mean to be offensive or nationalistic. Not aware of (or familiar with) the media devoted to Japanese breasts. In context I meant:

"Wow, that girl is Japanese?" (end thought).

"Jeez, what large breasts on that girl regardless of her nationality" 

Sorry & thanks for the Japanese fare update.


----------



## Naren (Jun 26, 2006)

Mark 7 said:


> Didn't mean to be offensive or nationalistic. Not aware of (or familiar with) the media devoted to Japanese breasts. In context I meant:
> 
> "Wow, that girl is Japanese?" (end thought).
> 
> ...



No prob.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 30, 2006)

Back on topic....

OK, so I've played the LP7 for over a week now & my verdict still stands. What a fantastic guitar!!!!

The S7420 is still my main axe for End Theory, but the LP7 is my main axe for the new rock band I'm in. Since the rock band requires several tunings, the LP7 is the clear choice. 

I took both my guitars to have them setup yesterday (Fret level, crown, dress & polish + intonation & action). The LP7 is a fucking wet dream now! Go get one!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 14, 2006)

Damn it Shannon, now I've got something else to GAS over. I'm curious, how does this compare to the Schecter 007? (I'm loving the one I bought from you, btw)

Yeah, I know, I'm a bit late finding this thread


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2006)

I assume the LP7 is 24.75" scale, right? If so, how's the tension and intonation of it?


----------



## Drew (Aug 14, 2006)

So, do you still own this, Shannon?


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> So, do you still own this, Shannon?




It's been more than 2 weeks. I doubt it.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 14, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> It's been more than 2 weeks. I doubt it.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 14, 2006)

I call dibs when he sells it... I can start my own collection of guitars previously owned by Shannon


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 14, 2006)

You can go broke trying to have a collection like that.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 14, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> You can go broke trying to have a collection like that.



 Yeah, but right now I'm working on my 'cool 7s that were $500 or less' collection... got the Schecter 007 Elite (courtesy of Shannon), customized RG7321 and now he has me damn tempted to get one of these LPs... damn gear whore triggering my GAS 

Only thing holding me back is the thought of the look on my wife's face when it showed up at the door as I already have 3 guitars and I don't play THAT much  That and I'm going to want a copy of Ableton Live in near future and don't have the cash for both.


----------



## darren (Aug 14, 2006)

I think both my Dean EVO and my Danelectro were well under the $500 mark. Mind you, i added Duncans and a TonePros bridge to the EVO, so it's kinda broken that barrier.


----------



## Tombinator (Aug 14, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I assume the LP7 is 24.75" scale, right? If so, how's the tension and intonation of it?



It's a 25.5" scale. With a bit thicker strings, the tension is well balanced (I'm using 10-59's). The intonation is the same as most any other LP.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 14, 2006)

darren said:


> I think both my Dean EVO and my Danelectro were well under the $500 mark. Mind you, i added Duncans and a TonePros bridge to the EVO, so it's kinda broken that barrier.



Hehe yeah, the 7321 technically broke the $500 barrier as well with Dimarzios and locking tuners.

Which reminds me, Shannon, how's tuning stability on this beast? I know on the 7321 that and the pickups were an immediate switch out. You said you played it at a show and didn't bitch about it, so I'm assuming it was ok.

You know looking at this, it's kind of odd that it shares none of the badging of the other Epi Gothic models (ie blank fretboard except for XII at the 12th fret, gothic cross on the headstock). It's kind of a shame as the other gothic fretboards look killer IMHO.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 15, 2006)

The tuning is pretty stable actually. It's home is a thick padded gig bag at the moment, so the tuners sometimes are a bit out. However, once I've tuned it back up, it holds pretty damn well. I have used it for 3 shows now & it worked out nicely. NICE tones for stock pups too! 

I had been running my usual 10-56 strings on it, but found my Low A to be a bit floppy due to the 24.75" scale. A few days ago, I picked up a set of D'Adarrio 10-59s & that did the trick. A 59 on a 24.75" feels the same as the 56 on my 25.5" Ibanez. Overall it's a fantastic investment.

With that said & being true to the almighty Shannon Whoredom, I may sell it only because I'm just completely in love with Ibanez all over again & I want a back up Ibanez. If you like the neck profile of Schecters, you'll dig this. Personally, I think it plays even better than most of the Schecters & ESPs I've encountered. I'm sooooooo happy I didn't sell my S7420 because I would be kicking my _own_ ass for doing it.

So uhhhh, you interested in the LP7?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 15, 2006)

Shannon said:


> So uhhhh, you interested in the LP7?



Hehe PM me 

As for being in love with Ibanez, I would be if they'd put out a mahogany body 7 in the US for under $1000, or something identical to the K7 for a little less without the damn fretboard inlay... Or a 7 string identical to the RG8670... that one I'd pay to import from Japan as I freaking LOVE my RG8670. They've fallen into this boring basewood/shit pickup thing for the US 7 string market and it's really killed my love for the company.



Shannon said:


> I had been running my usual 10-56 strings on it, but found my Low A to be a bit floppy due to the 24.75" scale. A few days ago, I picked up a set of D'Adarrio 10-59s & that did the trick. A 59 on a 24.75" feels the same as the 56 on my 25.5" Ibanez. Overall it's a fantastic investment.



Ok, so it was floppy when tuned down a whole step? I typically play tuned standard so normal 10-56 should work (which is a relief as I prefer Ernie Ball strings and they don't make a 10 based set with a heavier low 7).


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2006)

Hehe looks like this is going to be mine after Shannon completes some upcoming shows or finds another backup axe


----------



## DangerousTacos (Sep 28, 2006)

$499 for a Goth LP on music123 now. Must be running low or something?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 28, 2006)

Or they finished the initial low price to get some out there and increased the price to be more inline with other Epis.


----------



## jjjsssxxx (May 13, 2008)

where is that bad mofo made?


----------



## Blind Faith (May 13, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## djpharoah (May 13, 2008)

Holy Bump Batman!


----------



## technomancer (May 13, 2008)

Neal said:


> where is that bad mofo made?



Since you actually asked a question with the bump I'll actually respond. IIRC from when I owned this, they're Korean. This was a pretty nice guitar, and I would probably still have it but I just don't get on well with the slightly narrower Gibson string spacing.


----------



## jjjsssxxx (May 13, 2008)

I see...
well, Korea's better than China.
I'm totally GASing for one of these fuckers right now.
I love Les Pauls. And I love 7 strings.
Goddammit I hate being poor.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2008)

Blind Faith said:


> BUMP!



Why?


----------



## st2012 (May 13, 2008)

Looks pretty metal


----------



## jjjsssxxx (May 13, 2008)

Chris said:


> Why?



I think he's just laughing at me for bumping a year-and-a-half old thread.
I just wanted to know where that guitar was made.


----------

